
‘Green’ billionaires behind suppression of ‘Planet of the Humans’ documentary - Forbo
https://thegrayzone.com/2020/09/07/green-billionaires-planet-of-the-humans/
======
jokethrowaway
Appalling.

A similar thing happened to Cassie Jaye (with Red Pill) a former feminist who
decided to make a documentary on men's right activists and ended up
recognising men have problems to.

~~~
XMPPwocky
People didn't think it was a very good film?

------
makx
People who have money and a stake in green energy have the motivation and
means to actively fight against the movie, while part-time volunteer activists
don't.

That doesn't make the content of the film any more accurate [1], nor does it
mean that the technologies put forward by profiteers of green energy less
valid. This article too seems to cherry-pick problems without comparing the
size to alternatives (which it doesn't offer).

It's ironic that the solution would lie in the hands of common people (change
their consumption, become active), but prefer to blame rich people, left and
right. Billionaires don't drive billions of cars or eat billions of beef
steaks, the "average Joe's" do.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmNjLHRAP2U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmNjLHRAP2U)

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks for the link. It infuriates me that beef consumption is subsidized by
all tax payers. Big money. The externalities of beef production are
devastating (water use, extra pollution, incentive to destroy Amazon Basin,
etc.).

If consumers had to pay an unsubsidized price for beef and other products that
gut-punch the environment, that would be a step towards making things better.

I don't want to take away anyone's right to eat beef, I just want them to pay
for the externalities.

~~~
Forbo
I think this would drive a lot of interest to faux meats and other
alternatives like tempeh, seitan, etc. Here's hoping!

------
lawnchair_larry
I am completely ignorant on costs and viability of green energy tech, but
given the massive failure (by first world standards - load shedding is the
norm in many developing countries) of the California energy grid now requiring
forced blackouts, it does seem like someone was writing checks that they
couldn’t cash.

Governments getting heavy handed tends to backfire, but we refuse to learn
this lesson.

------
Nasrudith
Being told that your ideas are horrible and ill conceived is not censorship -
it is more free speech.

And Planet of the Humans certainly qualifies with the moving the goal post
nonsense of fear mongering about landfill usage of mixed fiberglass turbine
blades.

------
aaron695
I watched it because it I was told it was an alternative to the environmental
fundamentalist.

After watching, which was painful, I thought is was more dribble from the
environment fundamentalist.

I guess as an outsider it's all the one cult but from within there are these
factions where not following the most extreme version is sacrament.

------
sprusemoose
might give it some eyeballs tonight

